# How much raw powder to supply a years worth of trt



## strongbow (Apr 23, 2015)

.............................................................................................


----------



## bugman (Apr 23, 2015)

What are you calling a normal dose??


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Kinda depends on how you make it if I remember right. 

A normal TRT regemin is somewhere between 100-200mg/wk.

Assuming on the high side, 200mg x 52 weeks = 10400mg in a year.

10400mg/1000 = 10.4g raws


----------



## strongbow (Feb 9, 2016)

..................................................................................................


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 9, 2016)

strongbow said:


> Hey thanks Iron1,
> I just saw this answer. Wow man thats amaizing A normal TRT regemin of 200mg wk. will only require 10.4g raws Per year? So a 100g pack could last almost 10 years?



Basically yes.


----------



## strongbow (Feb 10, 2016)

........................................................................................................


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 10, 2016)

strongbow said:


> Is there more to this answer?



I mean you're always going to lose some oil during the brewing process. The filter media will always absorb some of the oil. You'll also lose some at the bottom of the vial that you won't be able to draw out, etc etc. Basically these only make up very small amounts so not really worth discussing much.


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 10, 2016)

but yes, 100g could last you 10 years.  And to think, that would cost roughly 100-150 bucks for the powder.  Try telling your doc and insurance that this is all you are willing to pay (of course you would need to add in filters, vials, sterile rooms/setting, workers, etc, but IMO that's nothing compared to what they charge).


----------



## Animalpak14 (May 29, 2021)

I feel like this question can relate to almost anything you buy in the normal marketplace. When you look at the actual cost vs what you are charged as a consumer, the difference is exorbitant. A shirt you buy for $20 costs...what... cents to make? 

I wish it were that easy and everyone could have access to raws. As long as its still controlled substance though, the price will always be skewed.


----------

